# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Μετατροπή απλό κολλητήρι για smd εξαρτήματα!!!

## D-NAME

Καπου ακουσα οτι με μια καρφιτσα και μια βελονα γινετε να μετατρεψω ενα απλο κολλητήρι 5watt ετσι ωστε να κολλησω εξαρτηματα smd. Ισχυει. Αν ναι πως?

[ 28. Μαίου 2004, 18:09: Το μήνυμα επεξεργάστηκε από τον/την: gRooV ]

----------


## leosedf

D-NAME Δέν λέει. Πολύ επικίνδυνο για ευαίσθητες πλακέτες.
Δοκίμασε απλό μονόκλωνο συρματάκι, τύλιξε το γύρω απο τη μύτη και τις άκρες χρησιμοποίησε τες για αποκόλληση SMD αλλα όχι για να κολλήσεις. Η κόλληση μπορεί να γίνει και με απλό κολλητήρι. Το καλύτερο φυσικά είναι ο θερμός αέρας.

----------


## D-NAME

Δηλαδη δεν καταλαβα πως γηνετε αυτο που ειπα. Εχει κανενας αλλος καμια αλλη "πατεντα"?

----------


## leosedf

Εγώ λέω δώσε 350 ευρώ και πάρε ενα σταθμό κόλλησης για όλα τα εξαρτήματα.

----------


## gRooV

[img]images/smiles/converted/hihi.gif[/img]    [img]images/smiles/converted/hihi.gif[/img]   Ωπα ρε συ! Δεν δίνουμε και τόσα λεφτά για εξοπλισμό για τις ερασιτεχνικές μας κατασκευές (εκτός αν σε κάποιους είναι απαραίτητο λόγω εργασίας). Μερικές φορές 2-3 κολλητηράκια με διάφορες τιμές ισχύος ίσως μας φανούν χρήσιμα και φυσικά πιο φτηνά!

----------


## gourtz

καλα παιζουν κ πιο φτηνα πχ αυτο http://www.tele.gr/index.php?l=gr&o=4810

----------


## leosedf

Απάντησες σε θέμα δεκαετίας!!

ΚΕΡΔΙΣΕΣ μια πρακτική συσκευασία υγρού σαπουνιού για να τη γεμίσεις με το αγαπημένο σου σαπούνι.

----------


## lepouras

> καλα παιζουν κ πιο φτηνα πχ αυτο http://www.tele.gr/index.php?l=gr&o=4810



πριν 10 χρόνια ήταν ποιό ακριβά.(από τότε είναι το θέμα που απάντησες :Smile: )

αλλά στο 4# μπορούμε να δούμε τα πρώτα βήματα του Κωνσταντίνου ως Κυριάκου :Lol:  ευτυχώς του πέρασε γρήγορα η επήρεια και αποτοξινώθηκε :hahahha:  :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

βρε σάτυρε που τα βρίσκεις? έχεις φορτώσει κάνα σκληρό για να έχεις απόθεμα? :Lol:

----------


## leosedf

Ναι γιατί εγώ τον δικό μου τον είχα πάρει 550. Αλλά τότε έλεγες θερμό αέρα και σε κοιτούσαν σαν περίεργο ζώο, δεν χωρούσε στο μυαλό ότι με αέρα μπορείς να κάνεις κολλήσεις.


Έχω για κάθε περίπτωση και για σένα :Lol:

----------


## lepouras

> Ναι γιατί εγώ τον δικό μου τον είχα πάρει 550. Αλλά τότε έλεγες θερμό αέρα και σε κοιτούσαν σαν περίεργο ζώο, δεν χωρούσε στο μυαλό ότι με αέρα μπορείς να κάνεις κολλήσεις.



καλά και ακόμα όταν το ακούν(όχι όπως και τότε) σε κοιτάν παράξενα.





> Έχω για κάθε περίπτωση και για σένα



είμαι σίγουρος. αλλά δεν θέλω να προκαλέσω  την τύχη μου :whistle:  :whistle:  :hahahha:

----------


## agis68

> καλά και ακόμα όταν το ακούν(όχι όπως και τότε) σε κοιτάν παράξενα.
> 
> 
> 
> είμαι σίγουρος. αλλά δεν θέλω να προκαλέσω  την τύχη μου



ρε Κώστα δώστου ένα Ban του αλήτη!!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## lepouras

> ρε Κώστα δώστου ένα Ban του αλήτη!!!!



τη λες ορέ. και μετά ποιος θα τον πειράζει? :Tongue2:

----------


## gourtz

πωπωωωωωωωωωωωω ας το σβησει καποιος χοαχοοοα τωρα ειδα ημ/νια :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## gourtz

ααααααααααααααααααα και την πρακτικη θηκη σαπουνιου να σου στειλω στοιχεια χοαχοαχοαο

----------

